# jelenan



## Nena19

Can someone help me with the word "jelenan"? I'm looking at a Spanish piece that is describing music and dances in the Philippines. More specifically, the phrase is something along the lines of: She dances when the *jelenan *_cundiman_ starts. 

Thank you!


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

It is a bit difficult to explain if you cannot hear the song. Basically, "jelenan cundiman" is play on words, a form of alliteration. As you know, cundiman or kundiman is a slow, smooth and gentle love song and the name derives from this song : 

Cundiman, cundiman //Cundiman si jele //   Hele ng Cundiman //Hele ng Cundangan  

Roughly, it says : If not, if not jele, Hele of Cundiman, then Hele of Cundangan.
This is one of those cases where you have to hear the song to understand the wordplay involved.
So I would describe " jelenan cundiman " as sort of a slow, somewhat naughty "love" song which includes some wordplay mainly in the form of alliteration.
Also, a dance accompanying a cundiman/kundiman would probably be very slow, as that is the nature of this type of song.


----------



## Nena19

DotterKat, thanks for your rapid response. I can see the alliteration now that you mention it, but now I'm left with the question of what "jele" and "hele" mean. Is Hele a name? 

Thank you!


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

It could be anything. It depends on the person listening to the syllables. However, to most people when you say " hele "  or " hele-hele ", they will understand that you are talking about a lullaby, a soft and gentle song you sing to make your baby sleep.
There is a lot of double meaning involved in that seemingly simple song.
Jele, jelenan, hele or hele-hele would be a lullaby if you read those words by themselves.
Even the word " cundangan " ( Hele ng Cundangan ) could be a wordplay of kandungan ( lap ) which would make it --- lullaby on a mother's lap. Picture a child's head resting on his mother's lap while the mother sings a lullaby.
But as you said, if capitalized, Hele could be a proper name and the meaning is altered. However, Hele would be a very unsusual name in Tagalog --- it could be a shortening of Helen, a name that is used in the Philippines.
In any case, this is one of those word or song games used for popular entertainment. It would be somewhat like the limericks of Ireland where there is a great emphasis on rhyming, balance and counterbalance of the words ---- sometimes to the detriment of a clear and precise thought or message.


----------



## Nena19

Thank you so much, Dotterkat. Wow, I had no idea it was that complicated. I appreciate it!


----------

